

CIA Adviser Warns of 'Financial Weapons of Mass Destruction' - mark_l_watson
http://www.moneynews.com/MKTNews/james-rickards-currency-wars/2013/01/25/id/473012

======
bediger4000
Except for actually naming a source ("James Rickards") this seems like a
really cheesy PR hit for beltway bandits and "defence" contractors. Cyber-
this-real-world-horror, cyber-that-real-world-horror, blah blah, does this
kind of fear-mongering work on anyone who isn't already looking for an excuse
to transfer US Federal dollars into some black-world corporate welfare?

~~~
nextparadigms
Getting really sick of these expressions used clearly for mass-manipulation.
"Cyber Pearl Harbor" , "cyber 9/11", "financial WMDs!". Give me a break.

------
bpolania
There was a confidential paper a few years ago called "Red Flags of Market
Manipulation Causing a Collapse of the U.S. Economy" that stated the
possibilities of the 2008 being a product of financial terrorism, and there is
also a public paper requested by the congress.

